# Anyone done/doing...



## rideswithmoobs (2 Jul 2013)

The Whinlatter Summer cyclocross or the Carlisle Summer cyclocross ? They seem good value at £8 entry. If I can get free time I might go see one of them. Would like to watch a few events before entering


----------



## VamP (3 Jul 2013)

@ £8 a pop why not just enter? You'll not learn much from watching it.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Jul 2013)

Would love to but I am awaiting the outcome of an MRI scan on my ankle so not able to yet. As soon as it's sorted or given all clear then I hope to enter some


----------

